# Rims.



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2008)

I am lookin for some new rims for my 05 GTO. Any advice on some? Would like to keep the 5 spoke look though.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

You can look here, all kinds of GTO's with tire and wheel setups.

RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository


----------



## devwil68 (Oct 8, 2008)

i have some stock 18's? where u located?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I searched months and could not find anything I liked that would fit. Finally, I just gave up.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> I searched months and could not find anything I liked that would fit. Finally, I just gave up.


I've been looking at wheels ever since buying the Goat,very frustrating trying to find the right one for me.Seems like most have those awful fake rivets.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah - I have those on the factory wheels of my other car, and you CANNOT clean them. 

It seems you have two wheel style choices - spokes so thin they could cut a brick of cheese or the pimped out bling wheels.

This is the thread from my search:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/input-wheels-16929/


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Mike_V said:


> Yeah - I have those on the factory wheels of my other car, and you CANNOT clean them.
> 
> It seems you have two wheel style choices - spokes so thin they could cut a brick of cheese or the pimped out bling wheels.
> 
> ...


TSW has a good line of wheels. I've had the Vortex and now have the Nogaro both in chrome. I'm old also and found the smooth lines and nonpimped out look of TSW's quite nice.

TSW Alloy Wheels - custom staggered wheel fitments, alloy wheels


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

here are my rims,there metal Fx rims. I thought they have a little bit of new and little bit of the old style.


----------

